
I don't trust Cloudflare with IPFS - petethomas
https://medium.com/@kareldonk/i-dont-trust-cloudflare-with-ipfs-fce6786af658
======
parliament32
First thing I thought when I first heard the news was "yet another service
that Cloudflare wants to MITM". The _entire point_ of IPFS is to avoid
centralized control of access content, and reduce the possibility of an entity
arbitrarily deciding which content is "bad" and needs to be blocked.

------
amingilani
Unfortunately, despite disagreeing with the Daily Stormer's content, this was
the first thing I thought of too when I heard about their IPFS gateway.

A corporation launching a service that would give it power to influence a
service running on decentralized technology.

